# Это очень трудный язык для японцев



## cheshire

(1) Это очень трудный для японцев язык.​
Can we put "для японцев" to the end of the sentence like this? Does (2) have the same meaning as (1)?(2) Это очень трудный язык для японцев.​


----------



## Q-cumber

"Это очень трудный  для японцев язык". 



> Can we put "для япончев" to the end of the sentence like this? Does (2) have the same meaning as (1)?



You can use either (1) or  (2). Or you can say "Для японцев  это очень трудный язык". Russian is very flexible as to a word sequence.


----------



## Yulia Alex

EL orden sintactico en ruso es libre. Pero como  em castellano se varia por matices.
Для японцев этот язык очень трудный. (Pones de manifiesto que son los japoneses quienes tienen mayor dificultad en aprenederlo)
Этот язык очень трудный для японцев. (neutro)
Этот язык  для японцев очень трудный. (algo coloquial o dicho con emocion)
Очень трудный этот язык для японцев (estilo master Yoda)


----------



## cheshire

Thanks!
But generally speaking, information focus tends to come at the end of a sentence, right?


----------



## cheshire

Yulia Alex said:


> EL orden sintactico en ruso es libre. Pero como em castellano se varia por matices.
> Для японцев этот язык очень трудный. (Pones de manifiesto que son los japoneses quienes tienen mayor dificultad en aprenederlo)
> Этот язык очень трудный для японцев. (neutro)
> Этот язык для японцев очень трудный. (algo coloquial o dicho con emocion)
> Очень трудный этот язык для японцев (*estilo master Yoda*)


 
Muchas gracias. Puedo preguntarla una cosa? Que significa "estilo master Yoda"?


----------



## Q-cumber

Or "Язык этот очень трудный (труден) для японцев", etc. 

Please refer my post .


----------



## jester.

cheshire said:


> Muchas gracias. Puedo preguntarla una cosa? Que significa "estilo master Yoda"?



Don't you know Yoda?! Does "Star Wars" ring a bell?

It's a sci-fi movie series. One of the characters is an alien who uses a peculiar syntax. That is "el estilo del maestro Yoda"


----------



## cheshire

The focuses seem to be rather on top of the sentences in your examples.


----------



## Maroseika

cheshire said:


> Thanks!
> But generally speaking, information focus tends to come at the end of a sentence, right?


I'd rather say - vice versa, for examle:
*В кино я не пойду* - meaning that I don't want to go to the cinema, but do not mind of going some place else.
But I'm not sure there can be any universal rule; in addition, it strongly depends on the sentence stress and intonation.


----------



## cheshire

Thanks!
I have heard of the name and remember Yoda, but never noticed his speech style was weird (since I heard it in dubbed versions...)

In any case, the subject of a sentence should be at the beginning.


----------



## cheshire

To extend Maroseika's explanation, isn't this below sentence_* contrasting*_ "difficult" with other adjectives? 
Очень трудный этот язык для японцев (*estilo master Yoda*)​


----------



## Maroseika

cheshire said:


> To extend Maroseika's explanation, isn't this below sentence_* contrasting*_ "difficult" with other adjectives? Очень трудный этот язык для японцев (*estilo master Yoda*)​


Yes, I think so.


----------



## cheshire

But it's strange and never said by native speakers?


----------



## Maroseika

cheshire said:


> But it's strange and never said by native speakers?


Absolutely nothing strange - on my ear.
In due context I guess it's even the only appropriate.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Absolutely nothing strange - on my ear.
> In due context I guess it's even the only appropriate.



I agree.


----------



## Etcetera

cheshire said:


> But it's strange and never said by native speakers?


Why, I can imagine a situation in which such word-order may be preferable. 
In the sentence Очень трудный этот язык для японцев the speaker accentuates the words очень трудный. And such a sentence would sound more natural than, say, Очень трудный для японцев этот язык.


----------



## cyanista

Let me disagree, Etcetera. I would most definitely stress "для японцев".

Очень трудный этот язык *для японцев*. / Очень труден этот язык *для японцев*.
(In the middle of a story having already talked about some other nations.)

I cannot imagine why someone would stress трудный here.


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> I cannot imagine why someone would stress трудный here.


And why not?


----------



## cheshire

Thanks, everyone!
After all, Yoda IS rational...


----------

